# Fehlersuche



## Klaus-Peter (16 Februar 2013)

Gestern hatten wir ein Problem mit dem Profibus an unserer Laseranlage von Trumpf. Teilnehmer 11 wurde als Fehler gemeldet. Erkennbar war, dass Teilnehmer 11 und der dahinterliegende Teilnehmer 12 gestört waren. Die Anlage ist neu. Wir hatten keine Einweisung und kein Projekt für die Anlage. Da sind die unterschiedlichsten Komponenten verarbeitet. Siemens, 840D für die Antriebe, mir unbekannte Komponenten, Beckhof, Phoenix. Wie kann man ohne Projekt und ohne Bustester die Ursache für die Störung ermitteln? Erkennbar war, dass der gesamte Bus gestört war. Alle Komponenten zeigten einen Busfehler an. Bis auf die 840D und einem Buskoppler von Siemens. Aber gerade der war die Ursache des Problems. Da der gesamte Bus gestört war, gingen wir davon aus, dass eine Komponente am Anfang des Bus die Ursache sein müsste. Wir hatten eigentlich den Repeater in Verdacht. Nur durch eine falsche Annahme kamen wir auf den Koppler. Eine Versorgungsspannung für den Externen Bus fehlte. Der wird aber nicht gebraucht. Ein Spannungsreset brachte nichts. Merkwürdigerweise lief der Bus nachdem wir die Spannungsversorgung am Koppler einmal getauscht hatten. Wenn ein Kabelbruch zum Teilnehmer 11 vorliegt, geht dann der gesamte Bus auf Störung, d.h. zeigen dann alle Teilnehmer einen Fehler an? Oder nur die Teilnehmer, die hinter Unterbrechung liegen? Mir wurde einmal erklärt, dass man, vom Ende aus gesehen, nach und nach die Endwiderstände einlegen soll, um den Fehler einzukreisen. Würde das funktionieren? Kann man mit einer einfachen Spannungsmessung den Fehler finden?


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2013)

Auch Trumpf hat eine Diagnose.
In bzw mit der kannst du erkennen wann, welcher Teilnehmer weg ist.


Sonst kannst du wenig "messen".
Ein Bussystem ist nicht mit einem Multimeter zu diagnostozieren.


bike


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

Klaus-Peter schrieb:


> Kann man mit einer einfachen Spannungsmessung den Fehler finden?



Leider nicht, wäre zu einfach.



Klaus-Peter schrieb:


> Mir wurde einmal erklärt, dass man, vom Ende aus gesehen, nach und nach die Endwiderstände einlegen soll, um den Fehler einzukreisen. Würde das funktionieren?



Das ist der einzige Weg, wenn man keine echten DP-Diagnosegeräte hat.

Das fiese an Busfehlern ist, das Ausfälle an Stellen entstehen, die nicht für die Ursache verantwortlich sind. 

Der Profibus wirkt, wenn einer der beiden Endwiderstände fehlt wie eine Antenne, wo es Wellentäler und Berge - keine Signal - gutes Signal gibt.

Letzte Woche hatte ich den Fall, das bei mir jemand an den Endwiderstand gekommen ist. Ergebnis war, das an ganz anderer Stelle ein Motor nicht mehr wollte.

Also nicht nur dort suchen, wo ein Geräte anscheinend nicht mehr will. Es sind oft wirklich die Enden des Busses.

Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Februar 2013)

Klaus-Peter schrieb:


> Mir wurde einmal erklärt, dass man, vom Ende aus gesehen, nach und nach die Endwiderstände einlegen soll, um den Fehler einzukreisen. Würde das funktionieren?



Das funktioniert, so habe ich auch schon den ein oder anderen Fehler in Profibusnetzen eingrenzen können.

Wenn ihr Siemens-Profibusstecker verbaut habt kann man das direkt über den Schalter für den Abschlusswiderstand am Stecker ohne irgendwelche Klemmarbeiten erledigen. Das funktioniert aber nur wenn die Elektriker beim Anschluss darauf geachtet haben, die Kabel entsprechend den Bezeichnungen Ein- und Ausgang am Stecker anzuschließen (was leider selten vorkommt).
Wenn das richtig angeschlossen wurde, wird wenn du den Abschlusswiderstand am Stecker einschaltest nämlich gleichzeitig der Strang am Ausgang des Steckers abgetrennt. Wenn du dich vom Ende nach vorne so durcharbeitest und irgendwann der Bus mit den verbleibenden Teilnehmern stabil läuft, hast du den Busabschnitt oder Busteilnehmer der die Störung verursacht.

Es kann dann aber auch noch sein dass der Bus bei verkürzen der Leitungslänge wieder stabil wird, weil z.B. die Baudrate für die Leitungslänge zu hoch ist oder der Gesamtbus nicht korrekt terminiert wurde. Das kommt seltener vor, aber sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

Es gibt auch einen MINDESTLÄNGE zwischen den Busteilnehmern. Die beträgt 50 cm. Gern wird in den Schaltschränken - damit es schön aussieht - das Kabel kürzer gemacht - aber dieser Fehler wäre auch möglich.

Frank


----------



## marlob (16 Februar 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen MINDESTLÄNGE zwischen den Busteilnehmern. Die beträgt 50 cm. Gern wird in den Schaltschränken - damit es schön aussieht - das Kabel kürzer gemacht - aber dieser Fehler wäre auch möglich.
> 
> Frank


Siemens schreibt dazu folgendes (bei 12 mbit Netzen)


> Mindestleitungslängen bei PROFIBUS-DP Netzen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schreibe unseren Monteuren auch immer diese 50 cm vor, aber wenn man die Wertigkeiten richtig berechnet, darf es anscheinend auch kürzer sein. Stichwort Gruppenbildung.
Hier steht auch was dazu.


----------



## IBFS (16 Februar 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich schreibe unseren Monteuren auch immer diese 50 cm vor, ...



Die 50 cm scheinen aber irgendein nicht ganz falscher Wert zu sein, ab dem man vor Problemen sicher sein kann. Jedenfalls scheinen Viele von diesen "Erfahrungswert" auszugehen.

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2013)

Klaus-Peter schrieb:


> ... Die Anlage ist neu. ...



Hallo,

liegt Euch denn eine Abnahmeprotokoll vor?

http://www.profibus.com/community/r...many-new/downloads/installations-richtlinien/

OK, das hilft Dir erstmal nicht weiter, aber es gibt ja 
beispielsweise so häßliche Dinge wie vertauschte Adern.
Deshalb wäre m. E. schon wichtig zu wissen, ob der 
Bus schon mal ordnungsgemäß funktioniert hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2013)

Klaus-Peter schrieb:


> Gestern hatten wir ein Problem mit dem Profibus an unserer Laseranlage von Trumpf. ...



Wie ist denn so ca. eine Woche später der Stand?


----------



## PN/DP (10 Juni 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://www.profibus.com/community/r...many-new/downloads/installations-richtlinien/


Neuer Link: Profibus-Aufbaurichtlinien
http://www.profibus.com/nc/download/installation-guide/downloads/profibus-installation-guideline/display/ 
http://www.profibus.com/download/installation-guide/ 

Die PROFIBUS Nutzerorganisation empfiehlt 1 m Mindestlänge des Profibuskabels bei Auflegen direkt auf Schraubklemmen (üblich z.B. bei Frequenzumrichtern):


			
				PROFIBUS Planungsrichtline 8.011 schrieb:
			
		

> *3.1.6 Minimale Kabellänge zwischen zwei PROFIBUS DP Busteilnehmern*
> 
> Der Standard IEC 61158-2 empfiehlt die Verwendung von Steckverbindern mit integrierten Induktivitäten um einen PROFIBUS DP Busteilnehmer an ein PROFIBUS DP Netzwerk anzuschließen. Dennoch sind Steckverbinder am Markt erhältlich, die nicht mit solchen Induktivitäten ausgerüstet sind. Sollten Steckverbinder ohne integrierte Induktivitäten oder Schraubklemmen, anstatt der in der Norm vorgesehenen Steckverbinder, zum Einsatz kommen, sollte eine minimale Kabellänge von einem Meter zwischen zwei PROFIBUS Teilnehmern vorgesehen werden. Die Impedanz dieses Kabelstücks dämpft mögliche Reflexionen die durch die Anschaltkapazität der angeschlossenen Busteilnehmer verursacht wird und ermöglicht so einen zuverlässigen Betrieb des Netzwerks.



Harald


----------

